# How do i create a gmail a/c



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

I've tried to register an id in gmail , but cannot find the registration.. Where exactly is it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2005)

search before posting.....there's a sticky thread in the general discussion reagardin all Gmail queries
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6367 ....i suppose u'll need an invitee to send u a gmail invitation from a person inviting u for a sign up.....btw also saw someone had posted a dierct sign up procedure....will find that thread and let ya know on it 

Ahhh....Got it.....heres the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14871


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> btw also saw someone had posted a dierct sign up procedure....will find that thread and let ya know on it
> 
> Ahhh....Got it.....heres the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14871


Hey allwyn, thats for any google sign up's only man, like google groups or stuffs like that, have u seen that one? It actually asks for ur email ID and creates a account so that u can sign up with google affiliated things. 

achacko@dataone.in, U r the best man!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2005)

Hmmmm.....now i dun posses one such id myself for the fact that its just too long and lame  

So rediff all the way out here.....btw Doc i guess thats the reason i wasnt able to ge inside That sign up procedure....lol  

Also 





> achacko@dataone.in, U r the best man



wonder why was that made for....lol


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allwyn, have u seen him on a question asking spree? Almost 75 posts all he asks is questions, but he really means it. He dont post for fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2005)

but think of it in this way......if one thread.....i mean just one sweet thread could have been an ease for postin everything man.....i mean come on i was just done with the kunwar guy and this one pops up.....no offence but have to be more appropriate  

Btw u mean to tell me 75 Posts was full of questions??????    

Dammm its more than a question asking spree.....its a "Monster Kill" In terms of UT


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 21, 2005)

come on guyes some of u have 50 odd contact to invite.... isnt it?? so help forum user by giving them an access to gmail.....

btw there is not much to fancy about gmail..... as rediffmail will give google run for their money......


----------



## zoom (Feb 22, 2005)

well if you want a gmail account send an email to me...i can send you an invitation..i have lots of them with me..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> come on guyes some of u have 50 odd contact to invite.... isnt it?? so help forum user by giving them an access to gmail.....


Dude there are already tons of requests for Gmail invitees which is why Raboo had made that sticky thread i mentioned for Such queries....  
Btw if anyone Has it they'll just help him out dun worry  



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> btw there is not much to fancy about gmail..... as rediffmail will give google run for their money......


Thats the reason i own a satisfied rediff A/C   

@achacko@dataone.in.....Pm zoom or someone owning and Gmail A/c rather and then ask em the procedure for its registration  

MODSSS plzz lock this thread


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Feb 22, 2005)

G-mail certainly is better than ne other account except Yahoo!

Actually it's fast! So Allwyn do U need an account!! :roll: Tell me yaar I wanna do sth for ya!! he he! enjoy urself! 
But Allwyn is certainly better! than ..ne other except Yahoo! i repeat


----------



## godsownman (Mar 5, 2005)

You need an invitation to open a Gmail account you can get one here 

*isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

i got 20 invitations , just 18 remaining , Anyone intrstd......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2005)

> i got 20 invitations , just 18 remaining , Anyone intrstd......


   

tell me have u tryed rediffmail?? if u did then compaire them (rediffmail vs gmail) let us know which one is better.....


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey achacko@dataone.in!!!
To create a G-mail a/c u first need an invitation from a G-mail user as it is not like other mail a/c providers.
Also u need a browser such as IE6 as the pages does not get loaded in a browser like Opera & a few others. Also G-mail does not support some browsers.
If u need an invitation, please send me a message.
I will reply u immediately.
As a matter of comparison I would'nt say it is great but definately better than other mail providers.


----------



## tejesh (Mar 6, 2005)

another thread wasted!


----------

